# Listen to a video.



## chipstractor (Dec 13, 2008)

I like how this sounds. Still working on a sticky valve on the cylinder to the right and other bugs.


----------



## chipstractor (Feb 22, 2009)

The weather is getting warm enough to run'em.

Sorry for the poor lighting. Thought it was going to stall out for 30 minutes but it ran out of coleman first...


----------



## GailInNM (Feb 22, 2009)

Chipstractor,
Very nice. I also looked at your photobucket album. Lots of very nice toys.  :bow:
Gail in NM,USA


----------



## chuck foster (Feb 22, 2009)

very nice engines, but i was wondering what make is the second engine?


chuck


----------



## chipstractor (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi Chuck,
 Not a make, but a custom casting. I wish I could claim more credit but I must let you know I am more of an apsiring protege. I am "allowed" to turn flywheels, mill parts to spec, and cuts parts on the bandsaw. 
 To the more accomplished members I might be more properly described as a collector, but over the last five years I have had the pleasure to observe and sweep chips in my neighbors humble shop.
 I wish I could contribute more to the forum but I am far from expert and my experience is limited to how it is done in "Herb's Garage".
 I have about twenty examples of my neigbors work and have seen another forty or so got out the door. If I haven't been lied to ( and I believe, I have seen some go from raw stock to running in a week) there must be close to 200 engines ( of various styles) out there.
Here is another example of the casting in question.






If you have more specific questions (or would like to hear a tale or two about my neighbor) let me know.
As the weather gets better I hope to run them all and post more videos.


----------



## chipstractor (Feb 23, 2009)

Just reviewing the videos and thought to point out how custom these jobs are, never seen a drawing just marks on the metal.
 Note the different flywheels and the red one has a crank out of a old briggs and stratton where the green crank is home built.
 In the to spec or to fit debate these examples are strictly built to fit.


----------

